# Arrived! Type Demineur white dial - Pics



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi guys I have to admit this was a semi impulse buy for me, never even seeing or knowing about this watch until I started seeing them pop up on various for sale forums on the web a week ago. I thought to myself I had to get one due to the pricing, the brand (always wanted a B&R), and the story (French Civil Defence Bomb Squad) and at the time I was looking for a daily office watch which needed to be not too large, easy to read and had a thin case. So I scrapped looking for a flieger as all the nice ones (in my eyes) were too large and too thick to wear under a sleeve and just pulled the trigger. I didn't choose the black dial as 4 out of my 5 watches are all black dialed yet I still believe the black dial looks slightly better than the white one :think:. But nonetheless the Type Demineur is an elegant yet simplistic watch that I'll definitely keep on my wrist for 95% of the time that I am in the office.

Anyway enough of the rant here's the more interesting part of this thread (sorry for the long read), the pics: (Btw for those curious to know if the stock bracelet is suitable for a 6.5", it definitely is)


----------



## bmick325 (Dec 15, 2009)

It looks great and good news for the small wrist crowd!

Is 6.5" at the bottom end of the adjustment range or could you go a little smaller if possible (6-6.25" wrist here).


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice!!! I like to see a photo of a lume shot if possible! Enjoy your latest!


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Damn, that looks good!


----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd say it would be suitable also for a 6-6.25" wrist because when I got it adjusted I only had to get 3 links removed instead of the 4. Having said that, the watch sits quite well on my wrist and it doesn't slide up and down much because I prefer it that way. So if you removed a 4th link it would definitely fit a 6-6.25.

These pics were taken with a Samsun Galaxy S smart phone and photos in low light look so damn grainy o| but I'll try to get a lume shot with another camera.


----------



## bot79 (Aug 27, 2009)

great purchase! congrats...i must say i think i prefer the white dial over black


----------



## soopang (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, looks great!


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

wow¨! Love it. Even looks better than black dial version! :-!


----------



## Crmsnraider (Jun 23, 2010)

Story was enjoyable not long b-) awesome shots, slick piece for sure. Thanks for the share mate|>


----------



## besview (Nov 14, 2006)

*White looks better*

I have the black dial but after seeing these pics on your wrist,I want one..Makes sense as my wife has hijacked my demineur<|


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: White looks better*

Nice. White dials when done right look great, that looks great. Enjoy.


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

militaryfan said:


> I'd say it would be suitable also for a 6-6.25" wrist because when I got it adjusted I only had to get 3 links removed instead of the 4. Having said that, the watch sits quite well on my wrist and it doesn't slide up and down much because I prefer it that way. So if you removed a 4th link it would definitely fit a 6-6.25.
> 
> These pics were taken with a Samsun Galaxy S smart phone and photos in low light look so damn grainy o| but I'll try to get a lume shot with another camera.


Wow, are those from a Galaxy? They're brilliant, considering you used a cameraphone rather than something dedicated like an SLR. Sure blows away an iPhone...!


----------



## kobayashi.mia (Jun 7, 2010)

Good job. I should make a thread with pics of my black Demineur. Just picked up one of the old ones that were made by Sinn with the tritium paint and screwed links in the bracelet.

Word of warning, all of the inexpensive Demineurs on Ebay are fakes.


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

kobayashi.mia said:


> Good job. I should make a thread with pics of my black Demineur. Just picked up one of the old ones that were made by Sinn with the tritium paint and screwed links in the bracelet.
> 
> Word of warning, all of the inexpensive Demineurs on Ebay are fakes.


 So you are saying the $600 ones for sale on ebay are fakes? How can you tell?


----------



## kobayashi.mia (Jun 7, 2010)

toxicavenger said:


> So you are saying the $600 ones for sale on ebay are fakes? How can you tell?


That's what the seller implied. It's illegal to sell replicas in the US so he has to be careful of his wording. He would not disclose his seller but said that they "might" be fakes. I know that it's not uncommon to use real movements inside of fakes cases, fake movements inside of real cases, etc. Most sell in the $400 range and they are obviously making a profit at that amount.


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

kobayashi.mia said:


> That's what the seller implied. It's illegal to sell replicas in the US so he has to be careful of his wording. He would not disclose his seller but said that they "might" be fakes. I know that it's not uncommon to use real movements inside of fakes cases, fake movements inside of real cases, etc. Most sell in the $400 range and they are obviously making a profit at that amount.


 The two I looked at both said they are authentic and they are both power sells with great feedback. I haven't seen any for sale at $400. So if you send a link to the one you are talking about it would be helpful.:-!


----------



## kobayashi.mia (Jun 7, 2010)

toxicavenger said:


> The two I looked at both said they are authentic and they are both power sells with great feedback. I haven't seen any for sale at $400. So if you send a link to the one you are talking about it would be helpful.:-!


As long as you feel comfortable trusting an Ebay description, go for it. LOL

Not exactly sure what Ebay you're looking at but there aren't any listed for $600 by powersellers.


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

kobayashi.mia said:


> As long as you feel comfortable trusting an Ebay description, go for it. LOL
> 
> Not exactly sure what Ebay you're looking at but there aren't any listed for $600 by powersellers.


 Actually you are right he isn't a power seller but he has over 4k transactions and 98.8% on feedback I would say this seller is no slouch. New Men's Bell & Ross Type Demineur SS Date Dress Watch - eBay (item 160499750592 end time Nov-08-10 10:56:55 PST)

So what I asking you, what post are you talking about these watches being for sale at $400? Or what seller is selling fake B&R's? Because when you say to watch out for fakes, then please show us which ones you are talking about.:-!


----------



## kobayashi.mia (Jun 7, 2010)

toxicavenger said:


> Actually you are right he isn't a power seller but he has over 4k transactions and 98.8% on feedback I would say this seller is no slouch. New Men's Bell & Ross Type Demineur SS Date Dress Watch - eBay (item 160499750592 end time Nov-08-10 10:56:55 PST)
> 
> So what I asking you, what post are you talking about these watches being for sale at $400? Or what seller is selling fake B&R's? Because when you say to watch out for fakes, then please show us which ones you are talking about.:-!


The ones that I looked at are over 90 days old now (over the summer) so the listings don't come up any more. Just make sure that your local Bell & Ross AD won't charge you a dime to take apart the Demineur that you buy on Ebay in order to determine its authenticity.


----------



## kobayashi.mia (Jun 7, 2010)

kobayashi.mia said:


> The ones that I looked at are over 90 days old now (over the summer) so the listings don't come up any more. Just make sure that your local Bell & Ross AD won't charge you a dime to take apart the Demineur that you buy on Ebay in order to determine its authenticity.


Found the seller. You'll see all of the sales between $350 and $450. eBay Feedback Profile for swisstimeinternational

Buyer beware.


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

kobayashi.mia said:


> Found the seller. You'll see all of the sales between $350 and $450. eBay Feedback Profile for swisstimeinternational
> 
> Buyer beware.


 Thanks for the info bro!:-!


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Very good info! Now I know what to look for.... Knowledge is power!

Cheers!


----------



## davec (Aug 26, 2007)

kobayashi.mia said:


> Good job. I should make a thread with pics of my black Demineur. Just picked up one of the old ones that were made by Sinn with the tritium paint and screwed links in the bracelet.
> 
> Word of warning, all of the inexpensive Demineurs on Ebay are fakes.


Do you have any proof that the ebay ones are fake? Or is that conjecture.


----------



## Crmsnraider (Jun 23, 2010)

davec said:


> Do you have any proof that the ebay ones are fake? Or is that conjecture.


/shrug lots of watches on ebay are fake, Ive sent easily over 10 msgs to sellers over past few months informing them (wether or not they already knew or not) thier timepiece was fake, sometimes works and they take it off, sometimes they leave em and they know its fake and ive seen someone paying over 7G's and unfortunately for those people who buy theyre stuck having paid High end pricing for not legitimate company watch


----------



## afc14284 (Dec 8, 2008)

I think the original subject was a little sidetracked LOL... those pics are great, they make the watch look classy, well built, exactly everything one would expecto from B&R.. 

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Hirsty (Feb 8, 2009)

Sharp looking watch. It is a shame that they are no longer producing this piece.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

afc14284 said:


> I think the original subject was a little sidetracked LOL... those pics are great, they make the watch look classy, well built, exactly everything one would expecto from B&R..
> 
> ENJOY!!!


+1! Those are really great pics of a beautiful watch. I can't believe you took them on a smartphone.
As far as ebay goes, you have to be careful with ANYTHING you buy on ebay. There are good sellers and bad ones. That doesn't mean you can't find a good deal on a watch on the bay. Au contrair. I suspect that the Demineurs were going cheap, cause B&R was discontinuing them and probably dumping em on dealers for cheap. ;-)


----------



## 7750 (Jun 20, 2007)

There were a few dealers on a German Watchfair selling this new and unworn B&R's for 300 Euro.
Without box and papers. 
I think when a dealer offers them for 300 Euro, he paid maybe 150 Euro.
So the question is:
"Are they real?"


----------



## cameronweiss (Feb 10, 2011)

I am pretty sure the watch I bought on ebay is Authentic.
I saw the Bell & Ross Demineur watches that were selling on ebay for super cheap and bought one with the security of Paypal. The fit and finish of the watch is great, and on par with what a swiss watch in that price range should be. The day after I got it, I took it diving and went to 135 ft. Having assumed it might not be legit, I was impressed that it was fine at that depth. Then I called Bell & Ross here in Miami to see if I could get a B&R box replacement because the dealer I bought the watch from did not have the box for the watch. B&R sent me a box for free after I provided the serial number. Then I decided to pop open the watch to see the movement. All this will verify is that is has a Swiss Made ETA Quartz inside (it doesn't really prove authenticity because the movement is very inexpensive and could be in a fake watch too)
For those who are unfamiliar with swiss quartz and this watch, the movement is supposed to be an eta 955.612 swiss made quartz movement. This basically means that the entire value of the watch is in the case, bracelet manufacturing and the brand name, because the movement costs only a few dollars for Bell & Ross to buy from ETA. The movement in my watch is exactly what it should be.

In conclusion, all the events I experienced along with the quality of the watch I received point to the watch being authentic.

And here is a lume shot!


----------

